# Need help identifying



## Shedevil7235 (May 23, 2021)

I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shedevil7235 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shedevil7235 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2021)

Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> //uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210523/499b879a12b8c5d3d95eafa1f0207cc9.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there 





Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all condements of some kind most are older ketchups the one that looks like a jelly jar was most likely dryed beef 





Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shedevil7235 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2021)

Not 





Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure of the forth one n





Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but





Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> there
> all condements of some kind most are older ketchups the one that looks like a jelly jar was most likely dryed beef


The last 3/that are the same are ketchups from the 20s  I'd say maybe little earlier no real value but if your like me if I like them I keep them. Happy hunting


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lots of condiment bottles , signs of a household dump or someone doing a lot of cooking . 

could be other bottles mixed in , its still possible to find soda's or milks in these dumps


----------



## butchndad (May 23, 2021)

Shedevil7235 said:


> I’m fairly new to the digging world but dug up a bunch of bottles and miscellaneous items on one of my adventures. I need help identifying these and one particular logo? I will definitely post more as I clean them. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the far right looks like a Wishbone or other salad dressing bottle


----------



## Found a collection (May 26, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> there
> all condements of some kind most are older ketchups the one that looks like a jelly jar was most likely dryed beef


If that tall bottle has a small hot sauce bottle type of opening,  it's probably a hair tonic bottle.


----------



## Shedevil7235 (May 26, 2021)

Thank you all for the help! I’m definitely going to keep them and display them somehow. I have a lot more items that I will be posting soon.


----------

